# resealing 150 gallon tank



## owong (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever resealed a tank? Not sure if I want to take that route but it might be a inexpensive way to resolve my problem. I have no idea on how to do it and was looking for tips on how to....


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I have sealed a tank three times smaller thab yours. I removed the the old silicones thoroughly with a knife and cleaned the glasses with alcohol to remove all grease. Then i put the new silicone, smoothed it and let it dry out. I studied the subject before starting ofcourse.
Maybe there is some LFS that does things like this? Or tank manufacturers?


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Good luck man.


----------



## owong (Apr 5, 2005)

I've spoken to a few places and the manufacturer but no one wants to take responsiblitiy if something happens. So when you scrapped all of the old silicone off was the glass like loose or was there something else holding it up? Someone recommended to me to take off the black molding too...


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I did this one seam at time.The cleaning took a while sinse I messed everything all up with my dirty fingers during sealing one seam. What does "molding" mean? My english bad..


----------



## owong (Apr 5, 2005)

I mean there is a black lining around the tank...I was recommended to remove that piece off as well...


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Leave the trim on and clean all the old silicone out and clean with Alcohol and recaulk
with aquarium silicone from LFS and let dry for 36 hours and you are done. I do this to every tank I get used. I have 2 125's I've done this to R.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Owong, I have done this many times. I just resealed a 135 gal tank about 4 months ago. I'm sure what everyone else is telling you is the best way, but I've never gone to that much trouble. I just scrape the silicon out from the inside, leaving the outside intact. All the glass will stay together. Make sure the inside surface of the glass is completely clean. You don't even need to get the silicon out from between the edges of the glass. The key thing to remember is that new silicon does not stick to old silicon, so the inside glass needs to be CLEAN. Then just add a bead of silicon, smooth it with your finget tip, let it cure and add water.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

....keep your finger moist while smoothing the silicone.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

What ron said, it;s best to leave the factory seal in the seams of the tank, it will hold way better then what you could re-seal it.
I have heard this topic in the chat a few times as I had a 15 leaking and asked for help on this.
but mine is way smaller so I got away with sanding the spot "tiny only dripped out a several drops a minute" and gooped it on the inside and outside and smoothed it out, let it set for a week, still holding water right now after about two months almost.


----------



## owong (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for all your help everyone. I was going to go out and purchase Aquarium Sealant tonight from Wal-Mart. Is there a certain brand I should use? How much should I buy? They come in 3 oz tubes.....

Also while using my finger to smooth out the silicone, can I use like a pair of latex gloves? Just so I don't get the stuff all over my fingers cause it might be bad for your skin.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Don't get the stuff made for aquariums. Go to lowes or home depot and get GE Silicone I, 100% Silicone rubber sealant, window and door. It's the same stuff, but much cheaper. Make sure it's Silicone I, not II. It comes in a tube like caulk and you use a regular caulk gun like you probably already have around the house.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Ron-v are you sure that the GE I is not toxic I called GE and they said that none of the home grade are safe. I had a tube that didn't harden on one of my 125's and they said they would send me a new tub go figure. R.


----------



## owong (Apr 5, 2005)

Interesting, someone definitely said not to use the same one for the home because it is toxic. The one I'm getting is going to be made specifically Aquarium safe...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...ct_id=3635110&sourceid=1500000000000002217290


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Ron I am 100% positive that silicone I is safe for aquariums. GE got into a law suit several years ago because someone had a tank come apart. That's why they won't say it's OK. Silicone I used to say on the tube it was OK for aquariums. I'm holding a tube in my hand right now that I've sealed several tanks in my fishroom with. Just stay away from silicone II. It has antifungal, antimildew stuff in it. If yall want to go buy aquarium stuff, I certainly understand. After all you don't know me but I would never say this unless I was absolutely sure. What ever you use, make sure it cures properly. It will take a couple of days. You shouldn't be able to smell it anymore. Good luck.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

The tub I had was a bad batch from the factory. It never hardened Thanks Ron.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I've heard several people say make sure if you use 100% silicone it was ok.
I don;t remember the stuff I use to get in the tubes but now I have seen it at Walmart for 2.34 a tube, for use with caulking guns.


----------

